# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Pics of Pros in Clothes

## str82hellnback

Hey wasup everyone,just wanted all of you guys to add some pics of the pros in their clothes or just relaxed walking around. add as many as you wish

----------


## BigDude

..

----------


## BigDude

..

----------


## BigDude

..

----------


## str82hellnback

thanx man keep em coming

----------


## THE MYTH 2002

hell yea tight pics keep it comin

----------


## Farmer

Hope this qualifys


peace

----------


## str82hellnback

yea good one thanx

----------


## testprop

very cool, thanx!

----------


## The French Curler

I like the ones from the airpot (or bus, can't really tell), the expressions on their faces are funny!

----------


## kaizenro

too lazy to carry their own bags too!

----------


## HARDCORE

This is a cool thread-I always like to see pics of what the pros look like just walking around doing regular stuff.

----------


## jimmibo

Cormier

----------


## jimmibo

Dennis James!

----------


## jimmibo

Kamali

----------


## jimmibo

I'll try that again - Kamali :-)

----------


## jimmibo

Ronnie

----------


## jimmibo

Ronnie- Levrone

----------


## jimmibo

Ronnie signing autographs

----------


## jimmibo

Jay!

----------


## jimmibo

I say the dog can take him

----------


## jimmibo

Dexter

----------


## jimmibo

Loads of 'em!

----------


## jimmibo

Ruhl (big or what)

----------


## jimmibo

Markus & Jay

----------


## jimmibo

Dorian

----------


## jimmibo

Lee

----------


## jimmibo

Dennis

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by jimmibo_ 
> *Jay!*


Ugh, I could have done without the doggie beaver shot!

--dnb

----------


## jimmibo

LOL sorry dude  :Big Grin:

----------


## natural_NO_more

cool pix!

----------


## OoDee

Holy Shhhhit!!! Lee really is massive!!  :EEK!:  

OoDee

----------


## ARABIAN_FREAK

wooooooooow
check out Ruhl!!!!!
He looks like a giant chunk of meat in a shirt.
Shocking yet inspiring !

----------


## jimmibo

Gunther, at Kevin's race  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## jimmibo

Flex

----------


## jimmibo

BIG Ron!

----------


## OoDee

Flex

----------


## OoDee

another one

----------


## Domestic

was that pic of Lee... um Lee Priest?

----------


## GetNBig

yes.

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

Markus Ruhl looked absolutely Massive in that T-shirt pic hahaha... Like that's not even human... He was sent from another planet i'm sure... Either that or He's using Growth hormone from big foot hahaha... Insane!

----------


## Huge Presser

Cool pix... this is a great thread idea... keep em comin!

HP

----------


## Billon

Dexter, Lee and Gunther looks great!
Ruhl looks like an old lady...  :Smilie:

----------


## DTG

Jay's pitbull needs a test/eq stack or something, come on Jay we expected more from YOUR pit.

----------


## anteriordeltoid

i never liked the way dorian yates looked. i always remember him as bloated and puffy. he was massive, of course, but his quality was sh-t compared to lee haney.

----------


## TooSmall

> i never liked the way dorian yates looked. i always remember him as bloated and puffy. he was massive, of course, but his quality was sh-t compared to lee haney.



take a look at his contest pics, he is as dry and grainy as they come

----------


## ChiTownTommy

i like it most of them all have to were sweat pants and stuff

----------


## JayCutler

> Ronnie



And Titus

----------


## brian11

I wonder if these guys can even get a Tshirt on and off by themselves. seems that they are so big that it would be tough.

----------

